# Digiclipse: Kids believe they are going to the Digital World



## Shiraishi (Mar 16, 2008)

> Project Digiclipse
> 
> Just what is it about?
> 
> ...



 Logh - _Everytime A Bell Rings, An Angel Gets His Wings_ 

Your thoughts on today's youth?


----------



## Nunally (Mar 16, 2008)

SIMPLY GENIUS.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 16, 2008)

OMG finally the religion perfect for me


----------



## ̣ (Mar 16, 2008)

i would lol like hell if their faith was the right one


----------



## Gecka (Mar 16, 2008)

Shun the nonbeliever


----------



## ̣ (Mar 16, 2008)

MY DIGIVICE NEEDS BATTERIES D:


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 16, 2008)

Fuck it I'm signing up.


----------



## Nunally (Mar 16, 2008)

When I first saw that site, I was a non-believer. But then, as I explored the contents of the site, I quickly came to an e-orgasm. My mind flooded with new sensations and emotions. And it dawned on me; THIS WAS THE TRUTH. This was the origin of the world; the answer to all of the questions of the Earth. The creator of Digimon was the Jesus of the Digigods, the holy prophet destined to do what Moses had done; lead his people to his promised land, the Digiworld. Everything started to make sense. Digimon, as an anime, was used to effectively spread to the future believers the TRUTH. And from this, 20 "apostles" would rise above the legions of "disciples" to lead the movement. The were the 20 "digi-destined". They were to spread the truth, using the forums to pervade the future followers. They would explore, eventually, the foreign regions of the Digiworld; they would reach the promised land, the utopia, the paradise long searched for in various religions. But, they were all wrong. There is no heaven. There is no hell.

There's the fuckin' digital world.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 16, 2008)

Fuck yeah


----------



## ̣ (Mar 16, 2008)

My watches are synchronized though my digivice still needs batteries.


----------



## ̣ (Mar 16, 2008)

3           AAA's


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 16, 2008)

pokemon > digimon


----------



## .:Reisaki.Kaoru:. (Mar 16, 2008)

yay! Yay! I'm going to the digital world! Gatomon is mine... (dances)


----------



## Snow (Mar 16, 2008)

I just got back you guys.

This is the real deal.

I was gone for 3 years and I had a beard and everything- but when I got back I was only got for 2 minutes.

I don't know what's going on.

I want to go back.

My work wasn't done.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 16, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> pokemon > digimon



quoted for truth


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 16, 2008)

The actual event will be epic. Too bad I won't live long enough to see it. I'm quite sure that goes for their members too.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 16, 2008)

Thread is serious


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 16, 2008)

There's still Digimon craze?! I thought it was all about Hannah Montana now!


----------



## Snow (Mar 16, 2008)

Canada is so isolated and behind the times.

They're like the white basketball players of the world. There's no use for them but to stand there help us look diverse.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2008)

I believe.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Mar 16, 2008)

lol wtf ...


----------



## Brokensharingan (Mar 16, 2008)

Digimon digital monsters digimon are the champions! Leomon you're mine! This is like a fan fiction, but what the heck digital world here i come...


----------



## The-Wolfen (Mar 16, 2008)

BRB, digiworld.


----------



## element_fighter (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm sorry but it hasn't quite swayed me from the holy gaible yet "dynamic exit"


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 16, 2008)

I lol'd....


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 16, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> mangaz2themax.forumakers.com
> 
> Your thoughts on today's youth?



I'm pro choice.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 16, 2008)

Stop making fun of me and my beliefs.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 16, 2008)

Err.. 

I suppose this could be viewed as simply another level of acting out your fantasy as much as possible, but geez. 

And yeah.. as much as i dislike pokemon simply because IT... WONT... DIE.. id have to say that its better then digimon. 

I feel dirty for replying to this thread..better go shower. again.


----------



## colours (Mar 16, 2008)

OH shit


----------



## 勇いさむ (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm gonna do it for the heck of it. 
I loved digimon as a kid. I'm gonna tell all the kids at school
Now I have to find my old digivice


----------



## Kyon (Mar 16, 2008)

> Digimon digital monsters digimon are the champions!



_How *dare* you.

Mugendai na yume no ato no nanimo nai yo no naka ja 
Sou sa itoshii omoi mo makesou ni naru kedo 
Stay shigachi na imeeji darake no tayorinai tsubasa demo 
Kitto toberu sa on my love



Where do I sign up!?_


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 16, 2008)

I want to go! 

.. Digivice needs new batteries, though. D:


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 16, 2008)

Time to go get drunk with some digimon lol


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 16, 2008)

How many members do they have right now?


----------



## Masaki (Mar 16, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> pokemon > digimon



Exactly.

This won't last.


----------



## Denji (Mar 16, 2008)

This should be amusing.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

I want a Digivice and Leomon.


----------



## Nunally (Mar 16, 2008)

the truth is such a beautiful thing


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 16, 2008)

I was crossing my fingers for a new vr home gaming set.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Akamori* (Mar 16, 2008)

This makes scientology sound good.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 16, 2008)

Let us shed blood and eridicate all who do not believe us! Show no mercy to the baby in the cradle, for without our religion, he is already doomed! Dead! Show no mercy to the people for they have no faith for us! Destroy everything!
IN THE NAME OF DIGIMON!
...
No.
Really, it doesn't work. I lost the whole.. vibe.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow....kids these days, how easy they are to manipulate!


----------



## KuKu (Mar 16, 2008)

Better than believing that you go to heaven


----------



## Xion (Mar 16, 2008)

12 year olds have so much free time nowadays.


----------



## thedisturbedone (Mar 16, 2008)

I wonder where this all came from...


----------



## Scarlet Pencil (Mar 16, 2008)

Behold, the Holy Digi-Church!  XD


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 17, 2008)

The almighty holy DigiGod blesses y'all. If y'all have no faith, y'all shall be condemned to the digihell.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 17, 2008)

I bet it's an elaborate troll attempt.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 17, 2008)

:rofl trust shiraishi to find news like this. thats some funny shit.


----------



## mister_manji (Mar 17, 2008)

In any city, in any country, go to any mental institution or halfway house in you can get yourself to. When you reach the front desk, ask to visit someone who calls themself "The Holder of the End". Should a look of child-like fear come over the workers face, you will then be taken to a cell in the building. It will be in a deep hidden section of the building. All you will hear is the sound of someone talking to themselves echo the halls. It is in a language that you will not understand, but your very soul will feel unspeakable fear.

Should the talking stop at any time, STOP and QUICKLY say aloud "I'm just passing through, I wish to talk." If you still hear silence, flee. Leave, do not stop for anything, do not go home, don't stay at an inn, just keep moving, sleep where your body drops. You will know in the morning if you've escaped.

If the voice in the hall comes back after you utter those words continue on. Upon reaching the cell all you will see is a windowless room with a person in the corner, speaking an unknown language, and cradling something. The person will only respond to one question. What happens when they all come together?

The person will then stare into your eyes and answer your question in horrifying detail. Many go mad in that very cell, some disappear soon after the meeting, a few end they're lives. But most do the worst thing and look upon the object in the person's hands. You will want to as well. Be warned, if you do your death will be that of cruelty and unrelenting horror.

Your death will be in that room, by that person's hands.

That object is 1 of 538. They must never come together. Never.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 18, 2008)

mister_manji said:


> In any city, in any country, go to any mental institution or halfway house in you can get yourself to. When you reach the front desk, ask to visit someone who calls themself "The Holder of the End". Should a look of child-like fear come over the workers face, you will then be taken to a cell in the building. It will be in a deep hidden section of the building. All you will hear is the sound of someone talking to themselves echo the halls. It is in a language that you will not understand, but your very soul will feel unspeakable fear.
> 
> Should the talking stop at any time, STOP and QUICKLY say aloud "I'm just passing through, I wish to talk." If you still hear silence, flee. Leave, do not stop for anything, do not go home, don't stay at an inn, just keep moving, sleep where your body drops. You will know in the morning if you've escaped.
> 
> ...



Does he come on the internet? Is the object a wood?
_Yamato Wood?_


----------



## batanga (Mar 18, 2008)

Craziest shit I've heard today... and that's a LOT of crazy shit I've heard...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 18, 2008)

Omg, that's so awesome... I used to watch that show all the time when I was little... lol... from what I hear, the third season is really crappy compared to the first two... and I really only watched the first...


----------



## xpto (Mar 18, 2008)

Should i say "Fuck Yeah Digimon!"?


----------



## Stalin (Mar 18, 2008)

If I join, then I want a lucemon and grandracmon.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Mar 19, 2008)

Now, I really regret not buying a Digivice when they were in.


----------



## buff cat (Mar 19, 2008)

Candlemon.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 19, 2008)

Its raggaemon, mon


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Mar 19, 2008)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Omg, that's so awesome... I used to watch that show all the time when I was little... lol... from what I hear, the third season is really crappy compared to the first two... and I really only watched the first...



 I prefered the third season over the first two...

eh, I'd prefer to go to Soul Society (spelling is evil) and become a shinigami than go to the digiworld.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 19, 2008)

While were at it can some wierdo show up in my backyard from the future in a police telephone booth........


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 19, 2008)

If digimon were real I'd get me one then take over the world. Then I'd laugh like this 


Stuepid kidse. Digiman are an TV's shouw


----------



## Xion (Mar 19, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> :rofl trust shiraishi to find news like this. thats some funny shit.



He's obviously a member.


----------



## SwordKing (Mar 20, 2008)

Eh, as long as this doesn't lead to some mass suicide and/or killing spree it seems harmless enough.


----------



## temporarymadness (Mar 20, 2008)

> There's still Digimon craze?! I thought it was all about Hannah Montana now!



I thought it was high school musical O_O


----------



## Acidblood7 (Mar 20, 2008)

The Poketologists won't stand for tis, arm yourselves with silver balls and prepare to capture there digimon partners!

If that fails they have their allies the scientologist, who will rain Xenu on you all.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Mar 20, 2008)

No! They can't open the portal, scum like Piedmon, MaloMyotismon and the D-Reaper will have a chance to attack our world!

How do I remember such things...


----------



## Sky (Mar 20, 2008)

i just lawled...


----------



## 64palms (Mar 20, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> pokemon > digimon


Burn, infidel.


----------



## Major (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, cool! So i'll finally get to become a vampire


----------



## Maruta (Mar 21, 2008)

Itoshiki said:


> pokemon > digimon



QFT


but
I think I see the light now! I'm gonna use my cellphone, go to the Digital world, sex some people up, and come back


----------



## Mitarashi Anko (Mar 24, 2008)

*Strolling by, absentmindedly spinning Jashin pendant around on her finger*

....................................... 

Are?



*MASS SACRIFICE*

 Much bettah.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Mar 24, 2008)

You mean I could meet Blackwargreymon?


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 24, 2008)

SwordKing said:


> Eh, as long as this doesn't lead to some mass suicide and/or killing spree it seems harmless enough.



For some reason this post made me think of some Jewish person in Europe when the Nazis took control. I don't know probably because of the hours of history channel i watched today...


----------



## Bloodshot (Mar 24, 2008)

Huh? I thought Digimon died down 5 years ago... o_o I only knew that Pokemon is the repetitive one that never dies down and always is a repeat of the previous year.


----------



## Lawliettt (Mar 24, 2008)

lol troll.

I'm going to take a cue from Anon and rickroll them, who's in?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 24, 2008)

Some people take things to heart far too much. Believe me, no matter how hard you try you cannot fly by just thinking real hard and jumping off a cliff without really using your head and possibly designing an system that allows you to fly(such as an plane).


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 25, 2008)

That has to be some kind of April Fool's joke. Aw, nothing else particularly interesting on the site, lots of the sections are under construction and such. The words sound convincing enough. It is oddly sweet in a way, with lines like, "it's good to know that we're slowly but surely gathering in the believers to help achieve our common goal; to realise our digimon in physical form, or perhaps, simply bring us that step closer in our eternal bond." Must be a lonely world for people who would join something such as that. I had the hots for Ken Ichijouji when I watched Digimon. xD


----------



## Psycho (Mar 25, 2008)

thats what happens when you let them watch digimon to early ??

if you do the same thing with dragon ball z, they'll probably jump off the balcony trying to fly


----------



## illyana (Mar 25, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I had the hots for Ken Ichijouji when I watched Digimon. xD



It was always about Matt. 

*hums along to the Digimon theme tune*


----------



## digimonfan345 (Jul 26, 2009)

one thing you should know you should NEVER just walt in the digital world what i mean is ok lets go hypetheticly (sorry if its wrong never have to type that) jenni needs help with myotismon he'll just get you you wait till they need you and not just go there and go camping there has to be a reason i'm just saying because i looked at alot of people and they wanted to go to the digital world just wait thats all i'm saying don't have to listen to me spam if you want its the truth they'll come to you    


want to hear a joke 

digimon emperor has been punched more times then myotismon being killed


----------



## Rememberance (Jul 26, 2009)

Great way to necropost. (Yay free post.)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 26, 2009)

I want to go to the Digital World. My digimon partner would be Zeedmillenniummon.  


+1 post


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 26, 2009)

Digimon lacks Mudkips, so this is a no go for me.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 26, 2009)

Is that a new plot by the Scientology to recruit retards ?


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought of Digimon when I read the title, surprise surprise it is about them 

I kind of like this show, It was cool.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 26, 2009)

old thread is ressurected 

Wonder if the kids involved with this have moved on with their lives, or if its still going strong


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 26, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> old thread is ressurected
> 
> Wonder if the kids involved with this have moved on with their lives, or if its still going strong



It wouldn't be surprising if they had this going strong, there's many things that top this.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 26, 2009)

This can't be for real. Are people this gullible?:rofl


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 26, 2009)

Machinedramon or megadramon FTW.

+1 post.


----------



## Seductress (Aug 7, 2009)

Perfect religion for me.  pek


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah, Digimon was a great anime back in the day. If only they were real...

Well, enough of that. +1


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Aug 7, 2009)

I wanna go to the digital world


----------

